# Whats Your Age?



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw this on another forum ( iknow i'm slowly converting) and thought it was pretty cool discussion. 
So, Whats your age?
Myself 33 and DW 34


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Me 31 DW 34


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

ME: 59
DW: 18

I'm exhausted. Don't know how much longer I can last.

rayman


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Rayman said:


> ME: 59
> DW: 18
> 
> I'm exhausted. Don't know how much longer I can last.
> ...


Guess you are breaking out the "rattler", huh?























DH 34
DW 32 (please don't kill me honey)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Me: 51
DW: I can't say anything other than my buddies used to refer to her as' J.B.' when we started dating!

Not that I'm complaining!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

There was a POLL in this a while back...

Poll link clicky thingy

Check it out.

MaeJae


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Hey PDX! We are '55 models also, what a great year that was! Eh?

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Hey PDX! We are '55 models also, what a great year that was! Eh?
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]128318[/snapback]​


Absolutely!
Great vintage!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Me, 46. At least I THINK I'm 46. Actually carbon dating isn't that precise so I believe I am from the period known as "Jurrasic".

DW, 29. I remember that because we keep celebrating her 29th birthday over and over and over...

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> snsgraham said:
> 
> 
> > Hey PDX! We are '55 models also, what a great year that was! Eh?
> ...


'56 (KB) & '57 (JB) vintages, here! (but close enough considering the rest of these "kids")









Dog kids: Tadger 8 / Seeker 5 
Cat kids: Pooka 18 / Koshi 13

By the way, Doug, what's wrong with being called 'JB'...I kinda like the ring of it







No - really - those really ARE my initials


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rayman said:


> ME: 59
> DW: 18
> 
> I'm exhausted. Don't know how much longer I can last.
> ...


you wish!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hey you 50 somethings! what? louder?turn up your hearing aids!







I'm going to run away fast now so you can't hurt me

me 46
him 52
kids 31 and 28
grandkids 13 and 2
dog1=8
dog2=7
dog3=2


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Me 38
DH 45
kid 8


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

ME - 40
DW - 38
DS - 6
DD - 4
DDOG1 - 9
DDOG2 - 7


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

ME - 35
DW - 36
DS - 4
DD - 3


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> By the way, Doug, what's wrong with being called 'JB'...I kinda like the ring of it


Nothing wrong with it at all, Wolfie. In Shannon's case, however, it refered to 'Jail Bait'!










Doxie-Doglover said:


> hey you 50 somethings! what? louder?turn up your hearing aids!


Careful there, Tawnya... Your time is coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, appears so far that we are the babies...
me 27
dw 31


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Me 45
DH 47


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Doug, what's wrong with being called 'JB'...I kinda like the ring of itÂ
> ...


yeah, I know. I am always the youngest of our "crowd", "friends", "cronies","pals", so I always tease them! I always tell Rick he's too old to catch me and he gives me the "wanna bet?" look and I run in fear!







cuz we both know he can


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Doug, what's wrong with being called 'JB'...I kinda like the ring of itÂ
> ...


Yeah...I got that ....







....ergo the "no - really - those ARE my initials"

[NOW who's bein' a bit too serious?







]


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

32
DW 32


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

DH - 37
ME - 35








DD - 12
DS - 7
DS - 3


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Me - 38
DH - 36 
Dogs - 1 1/2
Cat1 - 17
Cat2 - 8
Cat3 - 6


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

DW- 42 (She's going to kill me.)

DS- 2

ME- 39

Big Scary Dog- 7

Too many cats to list.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be polite

Kevin: 34
Pebbles: 7-1/2 years older than me








Mckenna: 17
Brandon: 21

my favorite scotch: 16


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got shoes older than most of you.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Me 42

Beautiful Wife 43

Twins 19

Ali 13


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

me: forty-two
wife: twenty-eighteen
kids - who cares


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Me 36 
wife 35
daughter 6
son 3


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

ME 37
DW 37
DS1 12
DS2 9
DS3 3
DDOG 10


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Me - 40
DH - 40
DD - 11
DDog - 5
DCat 1 - 8
DCat 2 - 11 wks.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Me 37
Dw 30
Baby Bella 7 weeks


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

me 27

dw 29

dd 2-1/2

ds 9mo.

dog- 5mo


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

me: 31
wife: 37
daughter: 9
son: 6


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

me 41

dw 38

ds 8

ddog 11 mo.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Me........................56

DW.......................50

Married DD #1.......28

Married DD #2......26

Son........................5

He was a surprise and a miracle baby. Our gift from God.

My daily prayer. "God, please give us the strength to keep up with him!"









Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Me........................56
> 
> DW.......................50
> 
> ...


You still have room for one more on the top bunk.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> me: forty-two
> wife: twenty-eighteen
> kids - who cares
> [snapback]128435[/snapback]​


LMAO!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Me........................56
> 
> DW.......................50
> 
> ...


wow! age 5! I'm 46 and can't keep up with 2yr old grandaughter! My son in laws parents who are in 60's are raising their 4 grandsons ( parents of kids seem to think meth is more important.Meth lab almost burned down house. By the grace of God the kids had gone to grandparents that night....the first to catch on fire was the garage, then the kids room next to it.The room was a converted something and HAD NO WINDOWS. Scary huh?The dad is in prison over it) anyway, the boys are 9 year old identical freight trains, 6 yr old tazmanian devil, and 2 yr old who doesnt' talk). Can you imagine being in your 60's with 4 little boys?







But they are together and not in foster care.My son in law has hands on with the boys and they do sports and go to games, caming,etc...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > Me........................56
> ...


you are sooo evil you bad man you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................

WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT??
> 
> ...


You first


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................
> ...


no problem!! 139!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

or is it 239? 339? 449?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Let's just say that thanks to Jenny Craig, I'm almost at my goal weight of 150









Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > Me........................56
> ...


Factory is CLOSED! (snip snip)









Son uses the top bunk anyway.









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Me 42
DW 39
DD 15 until 7/20
DD13 until 8/22
DS 9

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT??
> 
> ...










You crack me up, Tawnya!
Where do you come up with these?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Me........................56
> 
> DW.......................50
> 
> ...


My mom had me when she was 42.........she said I was what kept her young !!







I have a brother 8 years older, and a sister 12 years older. 
I was also a surprise. They brought me home from the hospital on Christmas Day in a red stocking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................
> 
> WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT??
> 
> ...


Yeah like you'll hear some accurate ones there









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Let's just say that thanks to Jenny Craig, I'm almost at my goal weight of 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woo hoo! you go girl! I am 139, lost 36 lbs in the last year...I feel pretty good about me now!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > OK, NOW EVERYONE, WE NEED A TWIST TO THIS.......................
> ...


it just popped into my head! I'll have to report my new weight after July12-19 vacationing with friend on the Wa coast and eating and eating and eating and of course, red beer which only taste good when we go with Dave and Patti. I am hoping Dave and Patti can come to the rally as SOB's, Dave is a crack up, we always have each other laughing and total strangers in public too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Me - 40
DW - 38


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Me: 38
DW : 45
DS: 19
DD: 6


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Me- 35

DW- 30

DS- 12

DD- 6

No comments on the weights.....although I may have given myself away on some posts about being on the roof of the OB.









Steve


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Me - 35
DW - 30
DS1 - 7
DS2 - 5
DS3 - 2
DD - 6mnth

Weight - 
Me - Too much
DW - Just perfect
Kids - Too little


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Me, 31 as of July 3. Weight, 185 most of the time.
Wife, 30, no wait, thats 29, and will be again next year, and the next...

Mamma dog, 7
Puppies (x3), 6

All the dogs are WAY overweight. The skinny one was called "pudgy" on her last vet visit.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

DH -- 30
Me -- 30

DD#1 -- 10 -just about 11 (WOW! how does that happen??)
DD#2 -- 8 & 1/2
DD#3 -- 6 & 1/2

Dog -- 2 & 1/2
Cat -- 3
Fishies -- ??









(side note::hello everyone!! my 1st post back since my uncle passed and this is where it is! LOL it's nice to be back! action )

Jewels sunny


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Me- 42
DW- 41
Kids are 18, 16 and 8



jewel said:


> (side note::hello everyone!! my 1st post back since my uncle passed and this is where it is! LOL it's nice to be back! action )
> 
> Jewels sunny
> [snapback]128829[/snapback]​


Good to have you back Jewels


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Me 40
DW 32

DD 6
DS 3


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

DH- 31
me- 28
ds- 6
ds- 2


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Me - 37/ 38 in Sept
Wife - 37
Son - almost 2 1/2
Dog - we think 14(was a pound pup when we got him in 96


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

jewel said:


> DH -- 30
> Me -- 30
> 
> DD#1 -- 10 -just about 11 (WOW! how does that happen??)
> ...


welcome "home" Jewels!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome home, Jewels!
We have missed you around here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Since you asked, I weigh 150 lbs. Ok, so that's Keystone weight. They always come up low.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Since you asked, I weigh 150 lbs. Ok, so that's Keystone weight. They always come up low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would this be weight per axle or tongue weight?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Since you asked,Â I weigh 150 lbs.Â Ok, so that's Keystone weight. They always come up low.
> ...


It must not include my options.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Are you saying we are supposed to count 'The junk in the trunk'?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Are you saying we are supposed to count 'The junk in the trunk'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT going there! NOPE!!!! uh-uh


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

At least two major reunions out of high school


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!

Oh wait, maybe it is only my perspective that has changed ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


I'm dying of laughter here, stop it!stop i!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!
> 
> Oh wait, maybe it is only my perspective that has changed ?
> 
> ...


some of them are old, like in their 50's!







ok, I am running now...I'm gonna get it for that one! oh wait, they can't catch me! or can they???
outta here!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

alebar17 said:


> I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!
> 
> Oh wait, maybe it is only my perspective that has changed ?
> 
> ...


MOST ???? Just what are you trying to say here? 
















Are you saying you don't recognize these things?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Old at 50...I don't think so!


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> alebar17 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!
> ...


Is that your TV? 








sorry, couldn't resist
actually my daughter has a NEW lava lamp, I guess everything old is new again


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> alebar17 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!
> ...


Ehem.........(clearing his throat)

FIRST of all Tawnya, age is a matter of the mind. I don't mind, so it doesn't matter!









SECONDLY, someday in the not TOO distant future, YOU will reach the golden age of 50. Paybacks can be a little rough...










THIRDLY, I worked hard for these years! And I will continue to have birthdays!








(The alternative is TOTALLY unacceptable!)

You know what they say Tawnya, you can run from getting older, but you can't hide!









Dan


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I NEVER tell people how old I am. I only tell people how YOUNG I feel, and I feel 23.
















...or, I sometimes tell people an age that's much older than I really am. That way, they always tell me how great and young I look!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Feeling old try this
Me 42

DW 28 (5times now

DD1 3 1/2

DD2 2 1/2

Third one 4 mos. +- away

they keep you young right









Would not trade it for the world and thats why we

OUTBACK


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

39 32 11 4


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Kywoman is 43 years young.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

XXXIX, XXXXV, XIII,XIII


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

"That Darn Cat" (the orignial)

"The Last Man on Earth"

"Platoon"

"Beetlejuice"

"The Silence of the Lambs"

"Good Will Hunting "

Enjoy!
MaeJae


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

DH 38

ME 46

DSons 25, 22, 17, and 13

DDogs 7 and 6

Weight? Not on your life. I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My wife and I are both 39.

Our two daughters are 4 and 3.

Cat is 12.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Me - 63, 245

DW - CLAS TS/CRYPTO, but was 16 when I found her in the neighbor girl's bedroom... I was college senior - "JB" it is, Doug.

DDg - 12, 84

DS - 35
DD - 29


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm 54
My baby is 53 (DW)
Muffin is 9


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > alebar17 said:
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Old at 50...I don't think so!
> [snapback]128965[/snapback]​










I feel older than dirt each and every morning when I get up! I have 2 friends that visit me: Arthur and Rheumy (Osteo Arthritis, and Rhuematoid). They gang up on me at times. Actully Country Girl, I get IV infusions every 8 weeks for rheumatoid and take pain meds everyday for Osteo....so God is getting even with me for teasing people


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > alebar17 said:
> ...


so what you are saying is that I WILL get 50 and I WILL get paid back? can we have a 50's something rally to celebrate?







(that would be a great pay back Dan)
actually, like you , age doesn't bother me (so far). I loved turning 40 and anticipate 50. I want to Outback more and enjoy life!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Me 47
lovely wife 42
Daughter 22
son 10
1 dog 10 
1dog 5


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Old at 50...I don't think so!
> ...


This is the kind of thread I needed this morning by the way Doxie-Doglover and countrygirl, you gals and Kathy would get along great. Where she comes up with the stuff she does







most of the time it's totally off the wall







.

Doxie breakfast for me consists of a hand full of pills and desert at supper does as well (meds for the stroke, triglycerides and anxiety). I also understand the arthritis thing, was run over twice (motorcycle) crushed bones and ended up with the rods and pins and 2 bad back injuries. Oh well







. I always say 49 feeling like 80 and 16 on the mind







.

me 49 soon to be 50








her 45
kid 27
grandkids 11 and 7
dog1=1
dog2=7.5 weeks


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Me = 52
Wife = 47
DS1 = 19
DS2 = 17
DD = 15

We are soon to celebrate our 20 anniversary. Which brings up How many years have you been togethere?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, Vern!
You gotta start taking it easy on the old body, buddy!
Most of us learn after being run over by the first motorcycle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez, Vern!
> You gotta start taking it easy on the old body, buddy!
> Most of us learn after being run over by the first motorcycle!
> 
> ...


Amen to that Doug
I can't imagine getting runned over twice

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Me 39 Wife celibrating her annual 21st B-day in May (43)


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> We are soon to celebrate our 20 anniversary. Which brings up How many years have you been togethere?
> [snapback]129334[/snapback]​


Our 13th anniversary in on July 31st!







(although, we dated for 2 years before we were married, so I guess it's kinda our 15th anniversary.














)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

15 GLORIOUS years in October.
Wow!... Seems like a lifetime!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Honey... put down that pot!.... Sweetie!!!....


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> alebar17 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a few years back RVers were old folks.....has something changed? Most here are on the young side!
> ...










I remember when 35 seemed old, but then 35 was some years ago


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Recently celebrated 7th year wedding anniversary, lived in sin for 5 years before that.
DW refers to it as a 5 year "Test drive".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our 6th year anniversary was April 29th, I roped my DH into getting engaged after dating for a whole 7 months







Hey, I was 39, never been married and knew the minute I met him that he was the one


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a secret.............that I'm half-a-century old!!! Doesn't bother me, tho. What was the killer was when my emotionally abusive 1st husband told me over-and-over again I was 1/4 a century old, when I turned 25!! He also told me, on our first anniversary, the honeymoon was over. Silly me, I cried and cried for a week. Today??? If he was still alive, I'd just slap him silly, on the first count, and the second count? I'd show him the honeymoon really WAS over!!!








See?? It's true..............you live and you learn!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> It's a secret.............that I'm half-a-century old!!! Doesn't bother me, tho. What was the killer was when my emotionally abusive 1st husband told me over-and-over again I was 1/4 a century old, when I turned 25!! He also told me, on our first anniversary, the honeymoon was over. Silly me, I cried and cried for a week. Today??? If he was still alive, I'd just slap him silly, on the first count, and the second count? I'd show him the honeymoon really WAS over!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Darlene,

I guess your first husband learned that payback's a Bit#h huh??









Dawn sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> It's a secret.............that I'm half-a-century old!!!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]129421[/snapback]​


No secret Darlene - SHOUT it from the roof tops! Let them know you've made it through 50 glorious years and there are another 50 to come!!!!

Years together?..... 34 or 16, depending on how you count it. We met when we were 15 & 16, grew up as inseparable soul mates, and finally brought our rather rambling lives together in NH 16 years ago.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez, Vern!
> ...


Run over by the first motorcycle, I was on the sucker. First time it was a car and the second time it was a truck.







Every now and then I look at that dream harley and DW tells me if I buy it I'll look like I was run over by a tank when she gets done with me.









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> 15 GLORIOUS years in October.
> Wow!... Seems like a lifetime!
> 
> 
> ...


27 years and 5 months.









Vern


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

vern38 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


Well Vern, we'll just have to see what else we can come up with! off the wall? Rick rolls his eyes all the time cuz I am goofy, but I can make him laugh and when he won't laugh, it cracks ME up !my daughter and I are nutcakes as are many around us! you gotta make it as fun as you can, we only go around once


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > It's a secret.............that I'm half-a-century old!!!Â Doesn't bother me, tho.Â What was the killer was when my emotionally abusive 1st husband told me over-and-over again I was 1/4 a century old, when I turned 25!! He also told me, on our first anniversary, the honeymoon was over. Silly me, I cried and cried for a week. Today??? If he was still alive, I'd just slap him silly, on the first count, and theÂ second count?Â I'd show him the honeymoon really WAS over!!!
> ...


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

My hunny and I have been together since we were 18. So we've been together for 12 yrs.. we where together for 5mnths(were friends for 2 yrs before we *dated*), moved out together -- became pg in the first WEEK living together








hehe, have been married for 8 yrs this August. We didnt get married until we had our second baby.







We were engaged though since the first DD! LOL we were just waiting to be able to afford the wedding! -- so we eloped!







ha ha









short version of our love story.









Doxie and Vern, I'm a little worried about the arthritis you speak of. I was in a terrible car accident (i was on the crosswalk,knocked right out of my shoes,flew 30-something ft from where I was hit) when I was 17 (came -><- close to dying) have been told that I am going to have horrible arthritis when I get older... but getting hit twice..ouch!! I agree with Kathy, you are not allowed to buy that harley!!









have a great day everyone!! action

jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jewel said:


> I was in a terrible car accident (i was on the crosswalk,knocked right out of my shoes,flew 30-something ft from where I was hit) when I was 17 (came -><- close to dying)


You are very, VERY, lucky Jewels!







I have never been able to fully grasp that impact that will literally knock you out of your shoes. What tremendous acceleration that would take! But you see it everyday. You are very fortunate... most people don't come out of those types of impacts!

You, Vern, are also very lucky. A few years back I had a front row seat to a fatal motorcycle (DW refers to them as Murdercycles) accident where the guy that was riding in front of my car lost it in a corner, slide across the the road, and was run over by a Toyota Land Cruiser traveling in the opposite direction. I was literally along side at the moment of impact, and I can still hear the bones crunching.

The sad thing was, he appeared to be trying to one up his son, who had just blown by him on his Ninja. Unfortunately, the old mans (very beautiful) custom Harley did not have the same cornering prowess that the Kawasaki did.

Fortunately, all of us here have been on the lucky side of life. Let's hope it continues that way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

jewel said:



> My hunny and I have been together since we were 18. So we've been together for 12 yrs.. we where together for 5mnths(were friends for 2 yrs before we *dated*), moved out together -- became pg in the first WEEK living together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtkirkhum (Aug 5, 2004)

Me: 54


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

ME 52 
DW 51
DD 29
DS 27
Grandkids 9,8,2,2,2,7mos.
I'm just glad we didn't have more kids.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BenandTina said:


> ME 52
> DW 51
> DD 29
> DS 27
> ...


222??? triplets? twins plus 1? what's in the water in Alabama?


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter had twins (boy and girl) then my daughter in law had a baby girl 5 days later.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

BenandTina said:


> My daughter had twins (boy and girl) then my daughter in law had a baby girl 5 days later.
> [snapback]130857[/snapback]​


YIKES! little miss cranky Taylin ( 2 yr old grandaughter) was here today, she's getting molars. I was thinking I sure am glad she's not a double!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> jewel said:
> 
> 
> > My hunny and I have been together since we were 18. So we've been together for 12 yrs.. we where together for 5mnths(were friends for 2 yrs before we *dated*), moved out together -- became pg in the first WEEK living togetherÂ
> ...


oh,







I get up to pain everyday.







sad but so true. Im a wreck from the accident. I have so many problems from it, but, it's all good. I learned to live with it. I wish you didnt have pain everyday my dear. I'm the same as you - still enjoy life...and things could always be worse, right?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Me 58
Dh 51

DD 28

Been Married for 10 years.







He bugged me for 2 months before I would go out with him. 6 months later we were married.

I know about Arthur-itis. I too live with pain daily. so can sympathize with you all. Vern I understand about anxiety after strokes. Had multiple TIA's for 2 months almost 3 years ago. After the first 2 and numerous tests, found out that they were caused by a hole in my heart. It was fixed after 2 months and many more TIA's. Things have been fine ever since, but that weas a VERY SCARY time


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Me 41 DW 43 (cradle robber







) Married 20 years dated 4. I could have killed somebody and served less time.







Naw I'd start my sentence again today if I could.







Oh kids son 16 daughter 13. Where did it all go.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Guess it is time to chime in here.......

Me - 33 (for about another month), DW - 32, DS - 3. We will celebrate our 10th anniversary in March.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Me: 36
DW: 34
#1 son: 4
#2 son: 2
#1 dog: 7
#2 dog: 6


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I guess it's official - I'm the oldest f**t on the board...

Married 41 years on the 23rd -









Been on the road now for two months!

Slug


----------

